# hydraulic fluid help



## bigred94 (Sep 14, 2011)

hi guys, i need to change the hydraulic fluid in the 8n i just bought do to the milky color of it. question is what fluid do i need to get. i have read that i need a mild ep gear oil such as the sae 80 and 90. i found two oils at oreilly, can you guys tell me if either one is what i need?

O'Reilly Oil 74209 - Premium Tractor Fluid | O'Reilly Auto Parts

O'Reilly Oil 74509 - Tractor Fluid | O'Reilly Auto Parts


thanks


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

I would strongly suggest GL1 from TSC...


----------

